# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Afhankelijkheidsstoornis

## mignon

hoi 
ik heb waarschijnlijk een afhankelijks stornis
niet alleen kunnen zijn
tablettenslikken met alcohol
enz enz
wat kan ik hiet aan doen

----------


## sietske763

@mignon, wat je beschrijft ken ik, kon nooit alleen zijn, zocht altijd mensen op of vroeg mensen, het lijkt ook vaak op verlatingsangst.
en dat wordt dan opgelost door drank, want dat verdooft.
heb voor meerdere dingen psycho therapie gevolgd maar dus ook gericht op afhankelijkheidsstoornis.
vaak ligt de oorzaak in het verleden, de jeugd dus.....
heb je dingen vroeger meegemaakt waardoor dit ontstaan is??
sterkte

----------


## mignon

een te beschermde jeugd en een slecht huwlijk, nu ben ik gescheiden

----------


## dotito

Hallo Mignon,

Ik sluit mij voledig aan bij sietske
Het beste dat jij kan doen is gaan praten met iemand.
Zoek aub hulp! Dat helpt om alles te verwerken wat je hebt meegemaakt,heb ik ook gedaan.
Maar drank en tabletten lost niets op.
Wat bedoel je eigenlijk met tabletten? medicatie?

Laat het ons weten hoe het met je gaat.

Veel sterkte!

Groetjes Do

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mignon,

Vervelend om te lezen dat het niet goed met je gaat  :Frown: 
Heel goed van je dat je hier om hulp en raad komt vragen dat is al een heel belangrijke stap!
Zoals Sietske en Dotitio al aangeven is met iemand praten (huisarts, vriendin, psycholoog, andere hulpverlener of ander persoon die je vertrouwd) al heel erg belangrijk!
Drank en pillen lossen je onderliggende problemen niet op, het helpt tijdelijk en als je dan stopt met innemen wordt het verdrietige gevoel vaak alleen maar erger, dus beter om op een andere manier je pijn/verdriet te verwerken.
Kan, wil of durf je er niet over te praten probeer dan je gevoelens op papier te schrijven of probeer het op een andere manier (schilderen, knutselen, sporten) te uiten, want gevoelens opkroppen en proberen niet te hebben werkt (helaas) niet!
Ik hoop dat je met iemand erover kan praten en dat hij/zij je verder kan helpen!
Heel veel sterkte, positiviteit en liefs gewenst!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## sietske763

hallo mignon,

hoe gaat het nu met je??

----------

